# what is better than a Dremel



## vincek (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi to all
I have had 3 Dremels now and the do not last that long .

The first two I kept having problems with the sanding bits jamming in the chuck so tight that I could not get the rotary bits out.

Then I complained and I was lucky to get a new Dremel that just stopped working.

I have been trying to find out what is the next best tool that will not let me down when I need it.

I have only been sanding with my past 3 Dremel but I wood like to have a go at carving or have the option to with out any problem.

So is there any advice that you can give me about a better rotary tool that is man another do heaver work.
Thank you for any help you can pass my way


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a General Machinery Company (GMC) tool from Lowe's that has outlasted two Dremels. It takes all the thingys that fit the Dremel. One Dremel was a rechargeable and wasn't worth a flip- no power for anything needing a bit of firmness on the tips.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

trend t4 router

trend t4 router - Google Search

==


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I guess old is better. I have had the same two dremels for over 10 years and I do use them.


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

What it sounds like your looking for is a Foredom flex shaft motor kit.

Foredom Electric Co. - Series SR Motor Kits

If you search around you can pick up used ones and they are always repairable. I've had mine since 1985 and only had to replace the actual flex shaft inside the outer flex casing and the foot peddle speed control, I originally bought it used, cheap.


----------



## vincek (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you for your advice


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

RotoZip has served me well. We have both. Dremel is great for baby-sized jobs, RotoZip is a bit more heavy duty in my opinion. RotoZip also offers tons of easily available accessories.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Just my opinion but Dremel is one of those tools designed for limited "homeowner" use and not for heavy, frequent use. I've agree with the other posters on GMC, Trend and RotoZip. Personally I use air tools and have had no problem with them. Lowes also sells Proxon which seems to have good reviews. For carving, the tools that have the motor, shaft, toolholder design (Foredom style) vs the all in one like Dremel are preferred by most professional carvers. They also have higher speeds and if you are good friends with your dentist his discarded dental bits work well with them. Google rotary carving tools for more suggestions.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I've read good things about Proxon 38472 FBS, but I have no personal experience with the brand.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

If you have an air compressor you might want to consider an air powered die grinder. I have one of these and do much of my power carving with it. You can use the same 1/8" bits in it that you use in your Dremel with it. A bonus for using air instead of electricity is that it doesn't get hot when using it. It is also smaller than a Dremel and easier to handleI run mine for sometimes 2 hours straight without shutting it off. It does need it's own regulator and an oil injector in the air feed to it, but you can find them and this tool for about $100 - $120 total.

Amazon.com: Neiko Professional Grade Micro Air Die Grinder - with Two Collect Wrench: Home Improvement

Charley


----------



## vincek (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Vince, in your neck of the woods I think the T4 might be the most cost effective solution for a powerful, long lasting tool.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Charley L 
What are the specs on the air compressor that can run the grinder for 2 hours straight ?
I have one with a 20 gallon tank and it won't run my air tools that well. Love the tools but wish the air supply was better.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Gary,

Sorry, I don't really know what the minimum size air system would be to run this die grinder. Maybe you can find some specs to compare. My shop air compressor is a 5 hp (actual 5 hp motor) 80 gallon 15 cfm system. It cycles probably once every 10-15 minutes if I just run the die grinder. I hope this helps. 

Charley


----------



## dicktill (Mar 27, 2013)

vincek said:


> I have had 3 Dremels now and the do not last that long .
> ...
> So is there any advice that you can give me about a better rotary tool that is man another do heaver work.


Hi Vince,

I too have gone through several Dremels in my lifetime, plus I've been through several rebuilds. A lot of this is from heavier metal working use. I finally bought a Black & Decker RTX perhaps 10-15 years ago, and am very happy with it. It takes all the Dremel bits and bobs, and also has a nice built-in rotor lock.

Good luck, Dick


----------

